# Camping on the beach



## JRuzicka (Jun 18, 2018)

I was wondering... Does anyone know of a place in north or central Florida where you can tent camp right on the beach? According to the NPS, the only place you can do that in Florida is Long key state park, but I was hoping for something closer to where I am, in North central Florida. Maybe a private campground or something else that's off the radar. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Tigerstripesmikey (Aug 12, 2018)

*FLA camping on Beach*

Only one I know of is GULF something they are in Destin, beaucoup expensive but worth it. Another choice I like is Grayton Beach real nice sites w/sewer and the beach is in the park and about a two minute drive....Beach is awesome. I think it was 30/nite but its like winning the lotto to get a space when you have time.


----------



## bertha (Sep 18, 2018)

Subscribed to this one


----------

